# My favorite and least favorite Poodle Clip(s)



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I would have to Google most of these cuts to figure out what they look like!  Lexi, at eleven months has only been in two cuts, the puppy cut and a Miami. I love the Miami for the warmer weather, but I did have her put in that cut at the start of winter and have let it grow out. It blends really well growing out. I love, love, love the poofy topknot, long bracelets and fluffy tail. Her topknot hasn't been trimmed since she was about four months old.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The problem is...everyone calls some of these clips something different. The miami is also call the bikini and New York trims. What I call a Town and Country is called other things in other parts of the world.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

corded is my favorite 

i also like the miami (w/ temperance's cords it's soo cute!), the modern, the scandinavian and the sporting.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The problem is...everyone calls some of these clips something different. The miami is also call the bikini and New York trims. What I call a Town and Country is called other things in other parts of the world.


Well, I'm hoping with Google everyone can figure out the variations in clip names, and it's obvious I'm in the USA (profile <<<<) so folks should be able to work out that I'm using US terminology where applicable. I didn't want to over complicate things by listing all of them! 

For example, the _Miami _clip is listed here with its "alternate" names: Standard Poodles - Clip Styles


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

As mine are country dogs who spend lots of time at the beach & the autumn/winter out tracking & the like they live in a sporting type clip. As the temperature is regularly getting into the mid 30'sC they are currently very short. Their clips are always practical first &, at the moment, the youngsters in particular, are in a #10 body clip although it is usually a #4 or #5.
I don't have the time nor inclination for any of the more elaborate clips - there is enough work keeping burrs & grass seeds out of mine at the moment when they roll/play in certain areas .


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Rowan*: I have to qualify my reply by saying right now the Lamb Trim is my favorite, but simply because it's the only one I can half way manage to do at home on Chagall myself! But if I had a "magic groomer in a bottle," oh boy! I would so Scandi it up! 

I think we need to create a forum groomer exchange program, so we can arrange (by region and continent) to share on-site the wealth of scissor and clipper styling talent on this board. And if we do that, I will try _any_ trim for Chagall, other than the shaved ears ones. But only because I've grown so infatuated with long ear leathers. 

For now, the Lamb, Modern, Miami and Scandinavian are my favs. I voted in the poll but if I were to vote again tomorrow, I might change my picks!!:wink: One of the things I've learned over my two-plus years of being a poodle owner is just how much fun it is to change up a poodle's 'do. Previously, I was wedded to the idea of a poodle having the same style all the time. (Don't know why, I change up my own locks!) The forum has been an real eye opener in that regard.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Rowan*: I have to qualify my reply by saying right now the Lamb Trim is my favorite, but simply because it's the only one I can half way manage to do at home on Chagall myself! But if I had a "magic groomer in a bottle," oh boy! I would so Scandi it up!
> 
> I think we need to create a forum groomer exchange program, so we can arrange (by region and continent) to share on-site the wealth of scissor and clipper styling talent on this board. And if we do that, I will try _any_ trim for Chagall, other than the shaved ears ones. But only because I've grown so infatuated with long ear leathers.
> 
> For now, the Lamb, Modern, Miami and Scandinavian are my favs. I voted in the poll but if I were to vote again tomorrow, I might change my picks!!:wink: One of the things I've learned over my two-plus years of being a poodle owner is just how much fun it is to change up a poodle's 'do. Previously, I was wedded to the idea of a poodle having the same style all the time. (Don't know why, I change up my own locks!) The forum has been an real eye opener in that regard.


Ah crap! "*Lamb*" was on my handwritten list and I missed it on the poll. Maybe *Plum *can add it? Pretty please?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

My favorites are the puppy show clip and the modern - I just love the full fluffy look with tidy face, neck, tail and full ears / top knot.

Bella - almost 10.5 months is finally starting to have a slightly thicker coat and I'm going to try banding her top knot - we'll see if I can manage that one.... :afraid:


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Funny the two mentioned as least favorite are my favorite! I like a number of clips but for Standards my favorite is German and for the toys I like the Teddy bear. I think the teddy bear clip on a "teddy bear" style poodle is the cutest thing ever! If only there were local breeders who were working with Teddy bear poodles in a different colour than red... 

Rebecca


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

My favs are German, Scandi, and Continental. I'm a big fan of big hair


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I chose:

Continental and HCC: because as a groomer, I've gained a huge appreciation for them after learning how to do them, and gaining the knowledge of anatomy and balance it takes to really do them well. 

European T and Scandinavian: I love the Euro styles. They're just extremely elegant.

the German: Because I love shaved ears and tails. I do. It shows people that a Poodle doesn't absolutely HAVE to have the poofy pom look to still be a Poodle. A German clip somehow manages to educate the public on the biggest misconception of the breed, while making them still look undeniably like a poodle.

And Other: Because I like to make stuff up! And I also like to make my dog look like things she isn't. The Poodle: Living Topiary.

As for the rest, I don't truly dislike any of them. Even the old retro styles have a certain sense of creative fun to me. I also love the corded look, but the work involved scares me off. I'd never make it through the ugly matting stage. I wouldn't be able to help myself, it's an ingrained groomer thing. No mats!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

For a spoo, at least, I think the show-puppy clip, with a banded topknot, is THE ideal Poodle clip, the way one is "supposed" to look, maybe without the "big hair" on the back of the neck (unless said pup is actually growing out his show coat, of course). For easier care, I like a lamb with a short, velvety body and puffy legs.

I'm going to have to go against the prevailing opinion and admit that I'm not a Miami or a German fan. I like fuller fur...and long, silky ears!

Corded coats are amazing, though I don't think I could handle one. I like the Dutch and Town-and-Country type clips, and, god help me, I actually love this cool "vintage" cut on this modern-day spoo:









--Q


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh gosh.....i like that too! I keep looking at it...it really does look vintage. Cool how did you find that pic? Is it supposed to be a vintage look?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I found it on a breeder's website in her "past pups" section, where owners sent in pictures of their dogs from her litters as they matured. I couldn't tell if these owners were going for the vintage look, or if it really is a utility cut for them, but it really caught my eye. A striking boy, so different from the clean, sleek, polished look, but still very poodle-y!

--Q


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

faerie said:


> corded is my favorite
> 
> i also like the miami (w/ temperance's cords it's soo cute!),


Gotta say, I love Temperance in the cords as well and this would be my second choice :act-up:


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Although I can appreciate the amount of work & dedication that goes into a full coat of hair I still keep mine in a Kennel or Sporting clip depending on the time of year. Praticality comes first & comfort for the dogs given our lifestyle.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Quossum said:


> Corded coats are amazing, though I don't think I could handle one. I like the Dutch and Town-and-Country type clips, and, god help me, I actually love this cool "vintage" cut on this modern-day spoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think this would look AWESOME corded.

AWESOME.... hmm.


----------



## PoodleChick (Dec 30, 2009)

My least favorite hands down is anything that keeps hair on the face. Moustaches, teddy bear heads, yech. They look like doodles or bichons, or, at best, unkempt. 
Lynne


----------

